# Select Machine Tool Lathe - $1500 (sonoma, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 22, 2020)

Select Machine Tool Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

1HP 110v U.S. made Located at Sonoma Raceway Will only respond to phone calls at . No texts please.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 22, 2020)

I love the part that says “US Made”
Not made my n USA


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 22, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I love the part that says “US Made”



I saw this on an ad for a "Kent USA" mill. I emailed the poster and told him it was made in Taiwan. He actually wrote back saying "thanks".


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2020)

I seem to remember there was a town in China named USA. There is also a thing on eBay where they have USA dealers and it made in China. So you just see USA and assume its made in USA. Getting tricker all the time. Cracks me up when I saw a guy selling one of the many HF knockoffs saying no Chinese junk On CL. Don’t know if they’re ignorant or misleading.


----------



## Bamban (May 22, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I seem to remember there was a town in China named USA. There is also a thing on eBay where they have USA dealers and it made in China. So you just see USA and assume its made in USA. Getting tricker all the time. Cracks me up when I saw a guy selling one of the many HF knockoffs saying no Chinese junk On CL. Don’t know if they’re ignorant or misleading.




I was an expat in China for 4 years, do not recall a USA, China. Maybe if you can point it out, I would be interested. I also spent many months in Japan, I know there is one there.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 22, 2020)

The Japanese were the ones that originated the city of USA for export marketing.


----------



## matthewsx (May 22, 2020)

Nope.

There have been false claims that products made in this town and exported to the US in the 1960s carried the label "MADE IN USA", for it to appear as if the product was made in the United States.[2]









						Usa, Ōita - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





John


----------



## darkzero (May 22, 2020)

I've heard of this city named USA in China before also but I have also heard it's not actually true, just a myth or whatever. But then again..... 





I suppose I'd rather have made in China than made in Chian. Some blow gun nozzles I bought.


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2020)

Admittedly that coulda got stuck in my memory sideways, sorry. I am in no way a China basher. Probably 90% of what’s in my shop is made in China and Taiwan. But I know more intimately music equipment than machine tools and I’m pretty sure matthewsx can back me on this. Years ago a big music store chain had to quit selling Oktava Russian made microphones because they got flooded with Chinese made knockoffs that it took someone very familiar with Oktava to know the real from the fake. Same with Shure SM57 and 58s. Same with D’Addario strings and same with Shubb capo’s.

 I happened upon a book Made in China..Poorly. Written by a guy who was a kinda broker between East and West and it was a fascinating behind the scenes look at having things made in China. He might have mentioned that myth in there, dunno. And it’s very apparent they are very motivated to make whatever sells the best. They are very quick learners and are a very old culture who knows all about making deals. I don’t begrudge them making stuff I can afford but I definitely draw the line at patent infringement and total knockoffs that says made in USA, or Russia or wherever. But we are tricked all the time buying a name brand that we grew up with and not until you read the super fine print do you find out it was offshored.


----------



## matthewsx (May 23, 2020)

This one actually looks like a nice little lathe, if it hangs around long enough I might check it out....

I'm also pretty familiar with pro audio having been a sound engineer for the better part of 35 years. I'm amazed you can buy "genuine" Shure SM58's for half what they cost 30 years ago. Last year I had to buy a few mics and went with 57 and 58 clones, compared quite favorably to my older originals and for a fraction of the cost.

I am partial to good used stuff though. And anyone who thinks they're gonna out negotiate the Chinese is kidding themselves, they are the original traders going back to the silk road before even Jesus....

John


----------



## C-Bag (May 23, 2020)

My cheap heart really gets a thrill when I can get used stuff, Chinese or otherwise for a fraction of new. The only major machine tool I have that was bought new was my HF 4x6 bandsaw. And amazingly i think my SIL bought it for $180 40yrs ago and they are not much more than that now.

my hesitation with all used lathes no matter where they are made is parts. If they are cheap enough that off sets the caution. But is it just me but doesn’t it seem like CL prices have taken a jump as overall number of items have gone down?


----------

